# Classical Mandolin performances



## JeffD

I want to start a thread showcasing classical mandolin. There are so many great players out there and so much good music.

Here is one to start -


----------



## Art Rock

I enjoyed this CD I played for the first time this morning:


----------



## JeffD

Another of my favorites:


----------



## JeffD

And this:


----------



## JeffD

Art Rock said:


> I enjoyed this CD I played for the first time this morning:


The work of Calace and the playing of Alison Stephens are (IMO), under represented in the musical universe.

I am sure one or both of these cosmic injustices would have been avoided had Alison Stephens lived longer.


----------



## JeffD

Another favorite, (and another war horse if you will permit me):


----------



## JeffD

And this:


----------



## JeffD

More to come. Submit your favorites.


----------



## Pugg

Antonio Vivaldi - Mandolin Concertos :angel:


----------



## JeffD

Pugg said:


> Antonio Vivaldi - Mandolin Concertos :angel:




Ugo Orlandi and Dorina Frati on mandolins.

Being a fanboy amateur mandolinner, I get this very unique feeling when I play Vivaldi. It is how well it fits the mandolin. I get the feeling that Vivaldi really knew his mandolin and wrote the piece for the unique things a mandolinner would find fun to figure out and play.


----------



## JeffD

JeffD said:


> I want to start a thread showcasing classical mandolin. There are so many great players out there and so much good music.
> 
> Here is one to start -


Friends tell me the composer's name is also spelled Prospero Cauciello.


----------



## JeffD

Here is a great piece by contemporary composer Victor Kioulaphides, written for Alison Stephens mentioned above. The player, Sebastiaan de Grebber, is stunning.

My favorite part of the suit is the gigue, which starts at 8:03. I can play it, but nowhere near that fast.


----------



## JeffD

Here is a treat. I know Asturias (a.k.a Leyenda), by Isaac Albeniz, is kind of a war horse that many of the _cognoscenti_ like to avoid, but it became a war horse because it is so darn beautiful.

Here is the Kerman Quartet. So named for the luthier who makes their mandolins Arik Kerman. Kerman mandolins are considered by many to be among the best mandolins in the world.


----------



## JeffD

This from Avi Avital


----------



## JeffD

And this from Carlo Aonzo


----------



## Pugg

Alison Stephens Gigue in Dminor by J.S.Bach
This lady plays very nice.


----------



## JeffD

Chris Thile - Mandolin Concerto (Ad astra per alia porci) - Part 1 of 2






Chris Thile - Mandolin Concerto (Ad astra per alia porci) - Part 2 of 2


----------

